# How often do you change your dog food????



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've been reading up on dog food allergies...and I have read several times over that dogs can build up food intolerance and become allergic to a certain food - if feeding the same food for long periods of time.

So was curious to see if you guys switch up foods every so often or not. I'm seriously considering doing this.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608786


> I've been reading up on dog food allergies...and I have read several times over that dogs can build up food intolerance and become allergic to a certain food - if feeding the same food for long periods of time.
> 
> So was curious to see if you guys switch up foods every so often or not. I'm seriously considering doing this.[/B]


Hi,

yes, the more they are exposed to something the better chance they can develop an allergy. My malt has serious food allergies. He is very limitited to what he can eat. Anyways, I switch his protein probably every 3-5 days. Sometimes, I may go up to seven days but thats it.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608792


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608786





> I've been reading up on dog food allergies...and I have read several times over that dogs can build up food intolerance and become allergic to a certain food - if feeding the same food for long periods of time.
> 
> So was curious to see if you guys switch up foods every so often or not. I'm seriously considering doing this.[/B]


Hi,

yes, the more they are exposed to something the better chance they can develop an allergy. My malt has serious food allergies. He is very limitited to what he can eat. Anyways, I switch his protein probably every 3-5 days. Sometimes, I may go up to seven days but thats it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you use the same brand when switching proteins out....or not. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to do this. Thanks for any help. Maybe you could share an example with me.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608794


> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608792





> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608786





> I've been reading up on dog food allergies...and I have read several times over that dogs can build up food intolerance and become allergic to a certain food - if feeding the same food for long periods of time.
> 
> So was curious to see if you guys switch up foods every so often or not. I'm seriously considering doing this.[/B]


Hi,

yes, the more they are exposed to something the better chance they can develop an allergy. My malt has serious food allergies. He is very limitited to what he can eat. Anyways, I switch his protein probably every 3-5 days. Sometimes, I may go up to seven days but thats it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you use the same brand when switching proteins out....or not. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to do this. Thanks for any help. Maybe you could share an example with me. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

My malt is on a homecooked diet, so I switch the proteins I cook for Him. 

The only dog food so far I found He can tolerate is california natural. He has a little california natural everyday, but it doesn't make up that much of his diet.

Have you thought of adding a probiotic to the food? I like Geneflora. Its dairy free. We tried the one for pets, but he got itchy, so I give him the plain geneflora for people. The people one has fewer ingredients, but has the same good bacteria as the pet one.

http://www.cycles-of-life.com/


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I whole heartedly believe in variety. With Shoni variety is LIFE because he never eats the same thing more than a few times and quits, so changing is the name of the game. In a normal situation I still would have 2-3 different foods rotating, and still add something fresh to them on different days. It is true that eating the same thing over a long period of time could cause allergy to it. It usually takes some time to develop anti-bodies against something. 

I've always felt that there is just a better chance of getting all the elements needed for nutrition in variety. Each food should be a top premium natural one, but each would still have a chance of having either too much or not enough of something. Switching the flavors of the same brand may not be as good as using different ones.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess I am the odd one out. Rylee has been on the exact same food for her entire life.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 21 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608853


> I whole heartedly believe in variety. With Shoni variety is LIFE because he never eats the same thing more than a few times and quits, so changing is the name of the game. In a normal situation I still would have 2-3 different foods rotating, and still add something fresh to them on different days. It is true that eating the same thing over a long period of time could cause allergy to it. It usually takes some time to develop anti-bodies against something.
> 
> I've always felt that there is just a better chance of getting all the elements needed for nutrition in variety. Each food should be a top premium natural one, but each would still have a chance of having either too much or not enough of something. Switching the flavors of the same brand may not be as good as using different ones.[/B]


Thats kind of what I was thinking. The different brands might be better.

Ok, heres what I've been doing for months. They eat the same kibble, but I change the flavor of the canned food every three days. They only get a dollop of wet added to their kibble. Is that enough, or should the kibble be changed as well in order to get the full effect of changing foods. Like you said a better nutritional value as well as not building up an intolerance.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe if your malt is healthy and doing fine, why switch. He or she may not develop allergies. I think it depends on the dog. I've finally figured out that Clifford has some allergic reaction to grains, so he is on a all meat diet Evo small bites. I will switch him around on grain free diets, but that isn't much of a selection. So, I will probably stick with Evo, and switch out from the red meats one to chicken one, both are small bites, which he loves. I know Wellness makes Core, but it isn't small bites, but its worth a try to add variety.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 21 2008, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608871


> I believe if your malt is healthy and doing fine, why switch. He or she may not develop allergies. I think it depends on the dog. I've finally figured out that Clifford has some allergic reaction to grains, so he is on a all meat diet Evo small bites. I will switch him around on grain free diets, but that isn't much of a selection. So, I will probably stick with Evo, and switch out from the red meats one to chicken one, both are small bites, which he loves. I know Wellness makes Core, but it isn't small bites, but its worth a try to add variety.[/B]


Sorry, both my Malts are perfectly healthy.  Its my bulldog that is having major skin issues. We had allergy testing done and he's allergic to quite a bit. And we are having no luck with treatment. So I was looking into a "possible food allergy" as well. My gf's golden has also recently shown signs of a possible food allergy and he's been on the same food for over a yr. So I am also investigating for her as well.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My holistic vet said to rotate foods (and that means rotate brands, too) at least every 90 days, to lessen the risk of food allergies. Also, if a brand becomes tainted or has other problems and is recalled, the chances of illness from the food is decreased if the food has only been eaten for 90 days or less. When the same foods are eaten every day (even by humans) for a long time, there is a risk that the body can become intolerant/allergic. That is why it is recommended to eat a variety of foods, not only for various nutrients, but to give the body a break from certain foods. I suppose that if you feed the dog a little bit of a certain kibble as a "base" food, and then rotated a variety of other foods, either human food or dog food, it would probably be fine. Feeding a dog the same thing for years so that they don't become finicky is an outdated nutritional guideline. 

This isn't my personal opinion, it's what the vet told me. I tend to agree with her, though, and try to follow her advice as best as I can.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

BTW, when I did a lot of dog sitting, I had dogs with skin allergies, and 99% of the time the owner had been feeding the same exact food for years, usually heavy on the grains, especially corn. Some of them had been on prescription food for skin issues and their skin never got better. One had to wear an E collar _all the time_, because if you took the collar off him, he'd attack his skin until it bled. 

And these dogs weren't eating cheap foods.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608882


> BTW, when I did a lot of dog sitting, I had dogs with skin allergies, and 99% of the time the owner had been feeding the same exact food for years, usually heavy on the grains, especially corn. Some of them had been on prescription food for skin issues and their skin never got better. One had to wear an E collar _all the time_, because if you took the collar off him, he'd attack his skin until it bled.
> 
> And these dogs weren't eating cheap foods.[/B]



I feed grain free. I personally love it!!!! And have had great results with it!!

QUOTE


> My holistic vet said to rotate foods (and that means rotate brands, too) at least every 90 days, to lessen the risk of food allergies. Also, if a brand becomes tainted or has other problems and is recalled, the chances of illness from the food is decreased if the food has only been eaten for 90 days or less. When the same foods are eaten every day (even by humans) for a long time, there is a risk that the body can become intolerant/allergic. That is why it is recommended to eat a variety of foods, not only for various nutrients, but to give the body a break from certain foods. I suppose that if you feed the dog a little bit of a certain kibble as a "base" food, and then rotated a variety of other foods, either human food or dog food, it would probably be fine. Feeding a dog the same thing for years so that they don't become finicky is an outdated nutritional guideline.[/B]


This makes perfect sense to me!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee is perfectly healthy and was 5 years old this May. I do change treats for her but again her favorite is lamb. She doesn't care for peanutbutter at all. Oh she weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

So sorry I got involved in this conversation. Just let me say, until a person has a dog with a particular illness, some people have no idea!!!!! Food allergies can from many different things. Yes, diet can be one, but there are many other things, such as genetics, how the pups were taken care of as a babies, how well their mother was taken care of during her life and when pregnant. There are other reasons as well. How sad I feel when I read this thread and see postings that only go in a one way direction. While their postings can be the case with some dogs, its certainly, is not the case with mine.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608894


> So sorry I got involved in this conversation. Just let me say, until a person has a dog with a particular illness, some people have no idea!!!!! Food allergies can from many different things. Yes, diet can be one, but there are many other things, such as genetics, how the pups were taken care of as a babies, how well their mother was taken care of during her life and when pregnant. There are other reason as well. How sad I feel when I read this thread and see postings that only go in a one way direction. While their postings can be the case with some dogs, its certainly, is not the case with mine.[/B]



I'm not sure what you mean? Have I said sometime to offend you? If so, I am sorry. :sorry: 
You are correct about allergies, there are many reasons for them. But from what I have personally seen, a change of food has worked miracles for my friend's dogs skin issues.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I sure hope I did not offend you or anyone else. I was just relating my own personal experience. I certainly have no reason to upset anyone or have anyone feel that what I do for Rylee is best for your dog.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608900


> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608894





> So sorry I got involved in this conversation. Just let me say, until a person has a dog with a particular illness, some people have no idea!!!!! Food allergies can from many different things. Yes, diet can be one, but there are many other things, such as genetics, how the pups were taken care of as a babies, how well their mother was taken care of during her life and when pregnant. There are other reason as well. How sad I feel when I read this thread and see postings that only go in a one way direction. While their postings can be the case with some dogs, its certainly, is not the case with mine.[/B]



I'm not sure what you mean? Have I said sometime to offend you? If so, I am sorry. :sorry: 
You are correct about allergies, there are many reasons for them. But from what I have personally seen, a change of food has worked miracles for my friend's dogs skin issues.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm confused as well. I thought you were on the same page as most of us....you said you change the protein every few days....and we all agreed that that was a good idea.

I also am dealing with major allergies in my bully and its very frustrating and upsetting, so I am doing everything I can to help him...as you did to help your Maltese.

I too hope I didn't offend you in anyway....I had no intention of upsetting anyone. I'm just looking for advise and thoughts.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:goodpost:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608902


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608900





> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608894





> So sorry I got involved in this conversation. Just let me say, until a person has a dog with a particular illness, some people have no idea!!!!! Food allergies can from many different things. Yes, diet can be one, but there are many other things, such as genetics, how the pups were taken care of as a babies, how well their mother was taken care of during her life and when pregnant. There are other reason as well. How sad I feel when I read this thread and see postings that only go in a one way direction. While their postings can be the case with some dogs, its certainly, is not the case with mine.[/B]



I'm not sure what you mean? Have I said sometime to offend you? If so, I am sorry. :sorry: 
You are correct about allergies, there are many reasons for them. But from what I have personally seen, a change of food has worked miracles for my friend's dogs skin issues.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm confused as well. I thought you were on the same page as most of us....you said you change the protein every few days....and we all agreed that that was a good idea.

I also am dealing with major allergies in my bully and its very frustrating and upsetting, so I am doing everything I can to help him...as you did to help your Maltese.



I too hope I didn't offend you in anyway....I had no intention of upsetting anyone. I'm just looking for advise and thoughts. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry too. Yes, I am on the same page as you about rotating the foods. The thing is ,this topic really sits close to my heart. My baby has had food allergies since he was a baby. He has been through so much. It just makes me really sad to see postings saying its from high grain food or feeding corn or the same diet for years. Thats just is not the case with us. He has never has been on a high grain diet, has never been on the same food for years and has never had any corn. My malt has always been on the best food I can find. If it comes in organic thats what he gets. We have a holistic vet that helps me.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608911


> QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608902





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608900





> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608894





> So sorry I got involved in this conversation. Just let me say, until a person has a dog with a particular illness, some people have no idea!!!!! Food allergies can from many different things. Yes, diet can be one, but there are many other things, such as genetics, how the pups were taken care of as a babies, how well their mother was taken care of during her life and when pregnant. There are other reason as well. How sad I feel when I read this thread and see postings that only go in a one way direction. While their postings can be the case with some dogs, its certainly, is not the case with mine.[/B]



I'm not sure what you mean? Have I said sometime to offend you? If so, I am sorry. :sorry: 
You are correct about allergies, there are many reasons for them. But from what I have personally seen, a change of food has worked miracles for my friend's dogs skin issues.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm confused as well. I thought you were on the same page as most of us....you said you change the protein every few days....and we all agreed that that was a good idea.

I also am dealing with major allergies in my bully and its very frustrating and upsetting, so I am doing everything I can to help him...as you did to help your Maltese.



I too hope I didn't offend you in anyway....I had no intention of upsetting anyone. I'm just looking for advise and thoughts. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry too. Yes, I am on the same page as you about rotating the foods. The thing is ,this topic really sits close to my heart. My baby has had food allergies since he was a baby. He has been through so much. It just makes me really sad to see postings saying its from high grain food or feeding corn or the same diet for years. Thats just not the case with us. My malt has always been on the best food I can find. If it comes in organic thats what he gets. We have a holistic vet that helps me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, grain free has worked wonderfully for me, and I'm very excited about that - so I talk about it when it comes up. That said _I do realize its not for everyone_ and will not fix everyones problems.

Its very apparent that you have and are doing whats best for your Maltese....please dont get offended so easily. I know food can be a touchy subject, but really it shouldn't be. We all try to do whats best for our babies.. your way may not be for me and mine may not be for you, but I think we're mature enough to know that. 

I dont even know if I'm dealing with a food allergy, ie - chicken. But am trying to figure that out by process of elimination. 

Everyone has been very helpful today, thank you for your input.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Well thanks for all that  , but actually, I don't think food is a touchy subject at all. And yes, what may work for some may not work for others. This topic is really not about food for me, it goes much, much deeper. I really didn't mean to upset anyone or get involved in something that has upset me so much. Had I known in advance, I wouldn't have posted.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I try to share my personal experiences, hoping that they might help others discover some _possible_ _causes_ for allergies, rather than treat just the symptoms, which is a band aid. 

Isn't that what a forum is for, to share info and help each other? 

I have gone through terrible skin problems - with my Bichon. Her allergies were so bad that she was on prednisone for a long time at a young age. I used to cry, listening to her try to scratch and bite at herself during the night. I hated looking at her paws when she had gotten to them and tore them up. At that time, I didn't know about corn/grains being high allergens. When I found out, I put her on lamb and rice, against the advice of the vet, who wanted her on a prescription food. Her skin got a little better with the lamb and rice, but by that time her immune system was trashed. And she had other major issues, like Cushings and back problems. And then I found out that the very dog food I'd been feeding her was one of the ones that was in that big recall last year. She died in 2004 so maybe the melamine wasn't in the food back then, who knows?

We have all had our little ones go through health issues, and many of us have gone through heck with our furbabies allergies, and seeing the toll it took on them. 

When I post to this forum I hope that no one takes it as if I have all the answers, because I definitely do not. Like everyone else, I'm just trying to learn things along the way. I just try and share info from what I have read and experienced. Everyone has to do their own research and come to their own conclusions.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 21 2008, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608786


> I've been reading up on dog food allergies...and I have read several times over that dogs can build up food intolerance and become allergic to a certain food - if feeding the same food for long periods of time.
> 
> So was curious to see if you guys switch up foods every so often or not. I'm seriously considering doing this.[/B]


 :back2topic:  I think the answer was, yes, many of us feel switching foods is a good thing for more than just preventing allergic reactions. B)


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608929


> I try to share my personal experiences, hoping that they might help others discover some _possible_ _causes_ for allergies, rather than treat just the symptoms, which is a band aid.
> 
> Isn't that what a forum is for, to share info and help each other?
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right, the forum is to share info to help each other. I really am sorry I read things the way I did. :brownbag: 

I'm sorry about your bichon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 21 2008, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608956


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608929





> I try to share my personal experiences, hoping that they might help others discover some _possible_ _causes_ for allergies, rather than treat just the symptoms, which is a band aid.
> 
> Isn't that what a forum is for, to share info and help each other?
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right, the forum is to share info to help each other. I really am sorry I read things the way I did. :brownbag: 

I'm sorry about your bichon. 


[/B][/QUOTE]

Sometimes it's hard to communicate via the web when you are not looking at a person and speaking to them directly. Things could be misinterpreted on all sides, it happens often. 

We're all in this together for our Malts! :biggrin:


----------

